# تعريف بالهندسة الزراعية



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

هي من التطبيقات الهندسية في المجالات الزراعية ويعمل بها المهندسون الزراعيون وهي جزء من علوم الهندسة وتتفرع إلى عدة مجالات منها الإنتاج الزراعي وإلى إدارة الموارد الطبيعية. المهندسون الزراعيون يطبّقون معرفة ومهارات هندستهم لحلّ المشاكل تتعلّق بإنتاج زراعي مستمر.

المهندسون الزراعيون يؤدون أعمال التصميم الزراعي وتصميم الآليات والأجهزةالزراعية المهندسون الزراعيون قد يؤدّون المهام كتخطيط، يشرفون عليها ويديرونها مثل أنتاج خطط معامل الألبان المتدفّقة والريّ والتصريف و يطوّرون الطرق للحفظ التربةوالما، كذلك يعمل المهندسون الزراعيون على تقديرات التأثيرات البيئية ويترجمون نتائج البحث ويطبّقون الممارسات ذات العلاقة. بعض الخاصيّات تتضمّن النظام الكهربائي وآليات التصميم التراكيب و علم البيئة والغذاء ولتحسين ومعالجه المنتج الزراعي. نسبة مئوية كبيرة من عمل المهندسين الزراعيين في الأكاديميات أو للأجهزة الحكومية أو حالةالإمتداد الزراعي للخدمات يعمل المهندسون الزراعيون في الإنتاج، والمبيعات،الإدارة، البحث والتطوير

وتنقسم لعدة أقسام منها:-

1-هندسة الرى والصرف
2-هندسة القوى والآلات الزراعية 
3-هندسة المنشأت والبيئة الزراعية 
4-هندسة التصنيع الغذائي
5-هندسة النظم الحيوية 


.................................................. .................................................. ............................
القسم الاول (الري)
تعريف الري :
الري هو عملية إمداد التربة بالمياه تحت عدة ضوابط

1- أن تكون التربة مزروعة بالنبات في أي مرحلة عمرية من البذور إلى الحصاد. 
2- أن تكون عملية إضافة المياه تتم بتدخل بشري سواء بتركيب أجهزة مثل المنقطات و الرشاشات، أو بحفر قنوات لحركة المياه. أما ارتواء الأرض طبيعيا بالمطر أو الفيضانات فلا يسمى ريا ولذلك تنقسم الزراعات عالميا إلى زراعات مرويةالشكرمون طاخ في الترالولي ...

.................................................. .................................................. ..............................
انواع الري :
1- الري الطبيعي : وهو وصول المياه بطريقه طبيعية للنبات دون تدخل بشري . 
2- الري الصناعي :تدخل الانسان واعادة توزيعه للمياه باستخدام الطرق المختلفه. 

.................................................. .................................................. ..............................
والطرق الشائعة للري هي :
1- الري السطحي ويقسم إلى الري بالديم والري بالواسطة 
2- الري بالرش 
3- الري بالتنقيط 
.................................................. .................................................. ..............................
ينقسم الماء المستخدم في عملية الري الي اجزاء كالاتي :
1- جزء يمتص بواسطة جذور النبات. 
2- جزء يتبخر من سطح الارض. 
3- جزء تحتفظ به التربة حسب قوامها. 
4- جزء يتسرب من خلال حبيبات التربة الي المياه الجوفية. 

.................................................. .................................................. ..............................
فوائد ماءالري :
1- يقوم الماء بدور العامل المذيب للمواد الغذائية التي تحتويها التربة وحملها لجذور النبات. 
2- يساعد علي نشاط بكتريا التربة التي تعمل علي تحليل الغذاء الموجود في التربة فيمكن للجذر امتصاصه. 
3- يساعد علي حفظ درجه حرارة التربة المناسبة لنمو النبات. 
4- يحمل الاملاح الزائد والمواد الضاره بالنبات الي باطن الارض والي المصارف . 

.................................................. .................................................. ..............................
المنشأت المختلفة في مشاريع الري والصرف :
1- سد‏ Dam 
2- الاعمال الترابية Earth Works 
3- الاعمال الصناعية 
4- القناطر Regulators 
5- الهدار weir 
6- الكوبري Bridge 
7- البربخ Culvert 
8- السحارة Syphon 
9- البدالات Aqueduct 
10- هويس Lock 
11- المساقط المائيه Wter Falls 

.................................................. .................................................. ..............................
القسم الثاني (القوى والآلات الزراعيية)
أثر الميكنة الزراعية :
وفرت الميكنة الزراعية الوقت والجهد المبذول في الزراعة وأمكن زيادة مساحة الرقعة الزراعية لتلبية الاحتياجات البشرية المتزايدة من المحاصيل الغذائية والتجارية.

.................................................. .................................................. ..............................
القسم الثاني استخدامات القوى والآلات الزراعية:
1- المحاريث :
وفرت المحاريث الميكانيكية الجهد المبذول في الحرث والذي عادة ما كانت الحيوانات هي التي تجر المحاريث القديمة كالثيران والخيول والبغال.
2- آلات الحصاد :
بدلا من الحصاد اليدوي بمختلف الآلات القاطعة اليدوية أصبحت الحصادات الآلية تقوم بحصاد المحاصيل النامية فوق سطح الأرض مثل القمح وكذلك المحاصيل الدرنية المختفية تحت سطح الأرض مثل البطاطس والشمندر.
3- مضخات رفع المياه :
بعد أن كان الري يتم عن طريق المعدات اليدوية مثل الطنبور والشادوف الذي استخدمه المصريون مثل القدم، حلت الطلمبات الرافعة التي تدار بالديزل محلها لري المساحات الكبيرة في أقل وقت ممكن ، كما ساعدت المضخات الزراعية على ري المناطق التي تروى على الآبار.
4- حلج القطن:
أدى ظهور آلات حلج القطن واتساع نطاق استخدامها إلى تطوير في صناعة القطن والمنسوجامرتبطة أخرى مثل صناعة الزيت والأعلاف الناتجة عن كسر قشرة القطن.
5- مكافحة الآفات :
أدى تطوير ماكينات رش المبيدات الحشرية إلى زيادة سيطرة المزارعين على الآفات والحشائش الضارة التي تصيب محصولاتهم قبل استفحالها وقضائها على المحصول ، وكذلك مكنتهم من السيطرة على المساحات الزراعية الشاسعة بأسرع وقت ممكن، إلا أن زيادة استخدام تلك الإمكانيات أو عدم الدراية الكافية بآثارها الجانبية ، يؤثر سلباً على البيئة وعلى المحاصيل ذاتها. 

............

القسم الثالث المنشئآت الزراعية :

المنشآت الزراعية *agricultural structures* هي المباني التي يتم تشييدها على الأراضي الزراعية بهدف خدمة الأنشطة الزراعية المختلفة، فبعضها يستخدم مساكن ريفية ملحقة بالمزرعة وأخرى تُستخدم في عملية الإنتاج الحيواني وهناك منشآت خاصة بتخزين المحاصيل الزراعية والأسمدة أو لتخزين الخضار والفواكه مثل البرادات، أو أبنية تستخدم مأوى للآلات الزراعية وورش صيانة المزرعة *machinery storage and farm workshops*.
*المواصفات المعتمدة في تشييد المنشآت الزراعية*
عند تصميم المنشأة الزراعية لابد من تحقيق المتطلبات الرئيسية الآتية:
ـ الفراغ المناسب (الأبعاد الداخلية للمنشأة): بحيث تؤدي الوظيفة التي أُنشِئت من أجلها، فعلى سبيل المثال عند تصميم حظيرة لتربية الأبقار تُراعى في حساب أبعاد تلك المنشأة أبعاد المرابط و الممرات المختلفة (ممرات التغذية، ممرات الخدمة إلخ…) التي تناسب أحجام تلك الأبقار لضمان الراحة التامة للحيوان مما يسهم في الحصول على أعلى إنتاجية.
ـ أن تكون المنشأة مستوفية للشروط الصحية من حيث التوجيه، عدد الأبواب، النوافذ، مما يضمن أفضل شروط للتهوية الطبيعية ودخول أشعة الشمس عند الحاجة إليها، ويجب أن تحتوي المنشأة على المياه النظيفة والنقية وأنظمة التخلص من الفضلات waste disposal systems الناتجة من تلك المنشأة. 
 ـ المطلب الفيزيولوجي: بحيث تلبي المنشأة جميع الظروف البيئية المناسبة لأداء تلك المنشأة على أحسن حال من درجة حرارة وإنارة وتهوية. 
أنواع المنشآت الزراعية 
تتنوع المنشآت الزراعية بتنوع الأنشطة الزراعية المختلفة. لذلك تتعدد المنشآت الزراعية بتعدد الأنشطة الزراعية، ويرتبط نوع المنشأة الزراعية وطريقة تصميمها إنشائياً وهندسياً بنوع النشاط الزراعي في تلك المنشأة، ومن أهم المنشآت الزراعية:





*يبين أجزاء إحدى المنشآت الزراعية ذات الهيكل الإنشائي المعدني البسيط *​
* 1ـ منشآت الإنتاج الحيواني: وهذه المنشآت كثيرة ومتنوعة وتشمل:*
- حظائر تربية الأبقار بجميع أنواعها (الحلوب، التسمين، وغيرها).
- حظائر تربية الأغنام والماعز.
- حظائر تربية الخيول.
- مزارع تربية الدواجن والأرانب. 
*2ـ مباني الآلات الزراعية وورش صيانة المزرعة.*
*3ـ أبنية تخزين المواد الزراعية وحفظها ومنها:*
- أبينية حفظ الدريس *hay* والأعلاف المركزة.
- أبنية تخزين المحاصيل الزراعية الدائمة أو المؤقتة مثل تخزين الحبوب.
- أبنية تخزين الخضراوات والفواكه مثل البرادات الصناعية *artificial refrigerators*.
*4ـ أبنية الحليب الاصطناعي.*
*5ـ أبنية المساكن الريفية. *
هياكل المنشآت الزراعية 
يُقصد بالهيكل الإنشائي للمنشأة الزراعية بأنها تلك المواد الهندسية المختلفة (إسمنت، حديد صلب، خشب، طوب، وغيرها) التي يتم بها تشييد الأجزاء الرئيسية لتلك المباني، وتشمل هذه الأجزاء: الأساسات والأعمدة والجدران والسقف والأرضيات والأبواب والنوافذ، وتبنى المباني الزراعية بهياكل إنشائية مختلفة وذلك حسب نوع المبنى والغرض من استخدامه.
1*ـ الهياكل المعدنية *:*steel frames* يتم تشييد هيكل هذه المنشآت من عناصر فولاذية يركب بعضها مع بعض بوساطة البراغي *bolts* أو باستخدام اللحام بالقوس الكهربائية، وغالباً ما تكون الأجزاء المختلفة لهذه المباني ذات مواصفات قياسية عالمية *international standard* من حيث المقاطع المستخدمة ونوع المعدن المستخدم ومن حيث جميع الأبعاد التي تلزم لتشييد تلك المنشأة وفق الأبعاد التصميمية المطلوبة.
وغالباً ما يتم استخدام هذه الهياكل في منشآت الإنتاج الحيواني، وبُدئ مؤخراً باستخدام هذا النوع من الهياكل في تشييد المستودعات الكبيرة الزراعية والصناعية بسبب السرعة الكبيرة في تشييد مثل هذه المنشآت.
ويتكون الهيكل المعدني من الأجزاء الرئيسية الآتية:
- الأساسات *foundation*: يتم تشييد الأساسات بعد عملية حفر التربة التي سوف يرتكز عليها الأساس وذلك بالأبعاد المطلوبة وفقاً للتصميم الإنشائي؛ لذلك وبعد الوصول إلى تربة التأسيس (التربة التي يمكنها أن تتحمل الإجهادات *stresses* المنقولة إليها من بقية عناصر المنشأة) يتم تنفيذ هذه الأساسات ـ التي تشكل الجزء الحامل للهيكل ـ على نحو كامل من الخرسانة المسلحة ويثبت داخل هذه الخرسانة المسلحة صفيحة *plate* من الصلب ومجموعة من البراغي وذلك من أجل وصل العمود المعدني فيما بعد بالأساس عن طريق هذه الصفيحة والبراغي، ومن أجل الحصول على وثوقية عالية إنشائياً *high reliability* لهذه المنشأة يجب ألا تقل أبعاد الأساسات عن 900 ×900مم وألا يقل العمق عن 600مم في حالة التربة الصلبة. وتزداد هذه الأبعاد في التربة الأقل صلابة.
- الأعمدة :*stanchions*تُصنع هذه الأعمدة وفقاً لمواصفات قياسية عالمية من الصلب وتصمم على شكل مقطع حرف *I* وتختلف مقاطع الأعمدة باختلاف أبعاد المنشأة وارتفاع السقف، وغالباً ما تُرتب هذه الأعمدة في صفين في حالة المنشآت البسيطة وتزيد على ذلك في المنشآت الكبيرة، ويتم تثبيت هذه الأعمدة مع الأساسات باستخدام البراغي. 
- السقف *roof*: يتألف من مجموعة من العوارض الطولية المعدنية *purlins* وترتكز هذه العوارض على مجموعة من الجوائز العرضية*rafters* وهي (عوارض باتجاه البعد الأقصر للمنشأة) ومهمة العوارض الطولية حمل السقف الذي يتكون من ألواح معدنية متعرجة *corrugated plates* أو من الألواح الخشبية، وتُصنع هذه العوارض إما من الصلب وإما من الخشب المعالج ويمكن أن يأخذ السقف شكل الجمالون *truss roof* عندما تكون المسافة بين الأعمدة كبيرة.
- الجدران :*walls* يتم بناء الجدران من الطوب العادي وذلك لانخفاض تكلفته ولعازليتة الحرارية الجيدة.
- زوايا التدعيم *angle bracing*: من أجل تأمين استقرار هيكل المنشأة تستخدم زوايا لتدعيم الهيكل، وهي عبارة عن زوايا مصنوعة من الصلب يتم من خلالها وصل الأعمدة مع الجوائز العرضية عند نقاط الالتقاء عند السقف وذلك باستخدام البراغي.
- الأرضيات *floors*: يتم عمل الأرضيات من البيتون المسلح بسمك لا يقل عن 10سم ويجب مراعاة ميل الأرضيات عند الحاجة لذلك.
*2ـالهياكل الخرسانية* *concrete frames*: يتم تشييد هذه الهياكل على نحو كامل من الخرسانة المسلحة (الأساس، الأعمدة والجوائز) باستثناء الجدران التي يتم تشييدها من «البلوك» المفرغ، والخرسانة المسلحة عبارة عن خليط من الإسمنت والركام الخاص بالإنشاءات الخرسانية وقضبان من حديد التسليح (لا تقل أقطارها عن 2مم) وغالباً ما يتم الحصول على الركام من مجاري الأنهار أو من كسر الصخور، أما الإسمنت المستخدم فيسمى الإسمنت «البورتلاندي» العادي أو السريع التصلب. 
وغالباً ما يتم استخدام هذه الهياكل في المنشآت الزراعية الثابتة (برادات حفظ الخضار والفواكه والمساكن الريفية)، وتتألف أجزاء هذه الهياكل من الأجزاء نفسها المكونة للهيكل المعدني.
*3ـ الهياكل الخشبية* *timber frame*: يتم تشييد كامل هيكل المنشأة باستثناء الأساسات من الخشب الخاص المعالج المقاوم للعوامل الجوية، وكما هي الحال في الهياكل السابقة يتكون هذا الهيكل من الأجزاء الرئيسية الآتية:
-* الأساسات: *يتم تشييد الأساسات بعد حفر التربة والوصول إلى تربة التأسيس، ويتم إنشاء هذا الجزء من الخرسانة المسلحة ويتم وضع صفيحة معدنية خاصة داخل هذا الجزء من أجل تثبيت الأعمدة فيما بعد.
*- الأعمدة: *يتم استخدام دعامات *beams* خشبية ذات مقطع مناسب وذلك لحمل العوارض الطولية والعرضية، والسقف.
يجب ألا يقل إجهاد الشد، إجهاد الضغط، وإجهاد القص عن (5 ، 7 ، 1.5 ميغا باسكال) على التوالي لهذه الأعمدة. 
*- مجموعة العوارض: *تستخدم العوارض العرضية أو ما يسمى بالجوائز العرضية للوصل بين الأعمدة في الاتجاه العرضي ولحمل العوارض الطولية، أما العوارض الطولية فتركب على العوارض السابقة وذلك لحمل السقف ويبلغ أبعاد الجوائز العرضية القياسية نحو 75 × 75م)، وفي كثير من الأحيان يتم وصل العوارض بعضها مع بعض لتشكل جوائز جمالونية وذلك عند الرغبة في الحصول على ارتفاع كبير للسقف.
*التجهيزات الملحقة بالمنشأة الزراعية*
يتبع المنشأةَ الزراعية العديدُ من الأنظمة الهندسية الملحقة بهدف توفير الظروف البيئية المناسبة لعمل تلك المنشأة على أكمل وجه، ومن هذه الأنظمة:
*1ـ خدمات الكهرباء* *electrical services*: يتم تزويد المباني الزراعية بالطاقة الكهربائية بهدف ضمان مصدر للطاقة داخل تلك المنشآت وذلك لتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية داخل تلك المباني (تشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية داخل ورش المزرعة، أجهزة الحليب الاصطناعي داخل الحظائر على سبيل المثال) وكذلك يتم الاستفادة من الطاقة الكهربائية من أجل الإنارة داخل تلك المنشآت، ويشترط في تصميم التجهيزات الكهربائية أن تلبي كل متطلبات الطاقة المناسبة لتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية وأنظمة الإنارة، وكذلك يجب أن يتم توزيع المآخذ الكهربائية ووحدات الإنارة بشكل يضمن الكفاءة المطلوبة. 
*2ـ التهوية* :*ventilation* تحتاج المنشآت الزراعية بجميع أنواعها (مخازن الحبوب، منشآت تربية الدواجن وغيرها…) إلى أنظمة تهوية حيث تُستخدم هذه الأنظمة لتحقيق مايأتي:
- توفير الهواء الجديد النقي داخل المبنى.
- التخلص من الروائح والرطوبة غير المرغوب بها مما يؤثر إيجابياً في الشروط البيئية داخل المنشأة.
يتم استخدام نظامين للتهوية داخل المنشآت الزراعية: 
- نظام التهوية الطبيعي *natural ventilation*: يعتمد هذا النظام على دخول الهواء الخارجي الطبيعي من خلال فتحات توجد في الجدران أو السقف، ومن أجل ذلك يُرى السقف في حظائر الماشية مائلاً بنسبة 4/12 وذلك لضمان عملية تهوية طبيعية.
- نظام التهوية الاصطناعي*artificial ventilation system* : يتم في هذا النظام استخدام التجهيزات الميكانيكية مثل المراوح أو وحدات التهوية المركزية. 
*3ـ أنظمة التدفئة* *heating system*: إن تشغيل بعض المنشآت الزراعية يحتاج في كثير من الأحيان إلى العمل في درجة حرارة مناسبة و خصوصاً في الفصول الباردة وذلك لتوفير الظروف البيولوجية المناسبة لتلك المنشآت (منشآت الدواجن، البيوت المحمية، وغيرها…) ويمكن أن تكون التدفئة مباشرة باستخدام الوقود العادي، أو باستخدام التدفئة المركزية بالبخار عن طريق المشعات الكهربائية أو عن طريق الطاقة الكهربائية.


......


القسم الرابع هندسة التصنيع الغذائي :



 


المخطط العام للعمليات الغذائية في معمل للمواد الغذائية



تعتمد الصناعة الغذائية على طيف واسع من العمليات لتصنيع هذا الكم الهائل الذي نراه اليوم من أنواع الأغذية. تستخدم *الهندسة الغذائية* مبادئ الكيمياء، علم الأحياء الدقيقة والهندسة في تصميم عمليات التصنيع الغذائية. يتدخل العديد من عمليات الهندسة الغذائية في طريقة ترتيب المواد، وتقليل الحجم لتخفيض كلفة النقل، طرق نقل السوائل عن طريق الأنابيب، نقل الحرارة باستخدام المبادلات الحرارية، عمليات الفصل باستخدام الأغشية والفلاتر، النقل الفيزيائي والحراري المتزامن خاصة في عمليات التجفيف، وعمليات قد تتطلب تحول في الطور مثل عمليات التجميد أو الصهر. غالباً ما يستخدم المهندس الغذائي المبادئ الموجودة في العديد من الهندسات الأخرى كالهندسة الكيميائية، الهندسة المدنية، الهندسة الكهربائية بالإضافة إلى علوم الأغذية لتصميم أنظمة هندسة غذائية تتعامل مع الأغذية كمنتجات لها.​*[عدل] متطلبات الهندسة الغذائية*

عند التعامل مع الأغذية كمواد أولية ومنتجات نهائية تظهر تحديات ومتطلبات جديدة قد لا تتوافر في أنواع الهندسة الأخرى، أحد أهم هذه التحديات هو التنوع الكبير في المواد الأولية التي تتعامل معها الهندسة الغذائية، حيث من أجل الحصول على جودة عالية بإنتاج منتجات متناسقة فإنه يجب تصميم العمليات الصناعية بحرص شديد لتقليل التغيرات التي تطرأ على المواد أثناء التصنيع.​*[عدل] نظم نقل السوائل*

تعتبر عملية نقل السوائل من أكثر العمليات في معامل تصنيع الأغذية. يجب معرفة خواص السائل المطلوب نقله قبل تصميم نظام نقل السوائل، حيث توجد علاقة خطية بين إجهاد القص ونسبة القص للموائع النيوتونية كالماء، عصير البرتقال، الحليب والعسل. يتم تحديد لزوجة الموائع النيوتونية من انحدار الخط المستقيم. اللزوجة هي خاصية هامة وضرورية في الكثير من حسابات التدفق للسوائل.
أما بالنسبة للسوائل اللانيوتونية تكون العلاقة بين إجهاد القص ونسبة القص هي علاقة غير خطية.​*[عدل] نقل الحرارة*

تستخدم عمليات نقل الحرارة بشكل واسع في صناعة الأغذية في عمليات التسخين والتبريد. يكون لأنماط نقل الحرارة الثلاثة: التوصيل، والحمل والإشعاع دور هام في عملية تصنيع الأغذية. لكن يجب معرفة خواص المواد الفيزيائية والحرارية بشكل دقيق قبل تصميم عملية النقل الحراري. هناك مكتبة حاسوبية[1] تحوي أكثر من خواص 2500 مادة غذائية بالترافق مع مصادرها. تتأثر خواص معظم المواد الغذائية ذات محتوى الرطوبة العالي بكمية المياه التي تحتويها، والعديد من النماذج لحساب الخواص الحرارية تعتمد على كمية المياة المتوافرة في المادة الغذائية. 

...



المعارف والمهارات التي من المتوقع أن يحصل عليها الخريج
·تصميم وتشغيل وصيانة وإدارة الآلات والجرارات والمعدات الزراعية المستخدمة في عمليات الإنتاج الزراعي.
·التحكم الآلي في نظم التشغيل.
·تخطيط وتصميم طرق الري التقليدية والحديثة.
·الاستغلال الأمثل لمصادر المياه وترشيد استخدامها. 
·تخطيط وتصميم وادارة شبكات صرف الأراضي الزراعية.
·تصميم عمليات التصنيع الغذائي.
·الخصائص الطبيعية والحرارية للمواد الغذائية وتطبيقات انتقال الحرارة والكتلة.
·تقنية العبوات الغذائية. 
·تقنيات تصنيع المواد الغذائية مثل التمور والألبان.
·تصميم المنشاَت الخاصة بالإنتاج الحيواني والإنتاج النباتي ومخازن الغلال.
·تصميم واختيار نظم التحكم البيئي من تهوية وتبريد وتدفئة.
·معالجة وتدوير المخلفات الزراعية. 
·المتغيرات البيئية ذات العلاقة بهندسة أنظمة إنتاج النبات والحيوان.
·التفاعلات المتبادلة بين النبات والحيوان كنظام حيوي (بيولوجي) وبين البيئة.
​

مجالات عمل الخريجين
·العمل بالجهات الحكومية ذات العلاقة مثل وزارة الزراعة، وزارة المياه والكهرباء، وزارة الصحة، وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية، مراكز الأبحاث، البنك الزراعي، الكليات التقنية، محطات الرصد المناخي، الهيئة السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس، الحرس الوطني، الجامعات السعودية، مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية، الهيئة العليا لتطوير مدينة الرياض، وزارة التربية والتعليم لتدريس مقررات الرياضيات – الفيزياء – الحاسب الآلي.
·العمل بالقطاع الخاص مثل الشركات الزراعية والمصانع الوطنية.
·يقوم القسم بترشيح أوائل الخريجين كمعيدين ومن ثم أبتعاثهم إلى خارج المملكة لتكملة دراستهم للحصول على درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه.
·يتمكن الخريج بدرجة الماجستير من العمل كمحاضر في أحدى تخصصات الهندسة الزراعية لدى الجامعات والمعاهد، وكذلك العمل في الشركات كمتخصص في أحد مجالات الهندسة الزراعية.

​

مع ذكر حقوق الكتباة لمن ساهم فيها !



... وريثكـ​


----------



## eng abdallah (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً على الموضوع

و مبارك للجميع افتتاح هذا القسم الهام


----------



## ابن البلد (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا على التعريف
ولنا عودة ومتابعة بإذن الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

eng abdallah قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على الموضوع
> 
> و مبارك للجميع افتتاح هذا القسم الهام


 

أهلاً بمنِ انظمّ إلينا

الله يبارك فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> شكرا على التعريف
> ولنا عودة ومتابعة بإذن الله


 

العفو ياغالي 

وهذا واجبنا


. 

بانتظار عودتُكـ الحميدة



... وريثكـ


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات التي لم تخطر في بالي بانها فعلا من ضمن مهام المهندس ولم يخطر ببالي بان يوجد مسمى للمهندس باسم المهندس الزراعي .

وان شاء الله بكون متابع لهذا القسم للاستفادة باذن الله تعالى .


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات التي لم تخطر في بالي بانها فعلا من ضمن مهام المهندس ولم يخطر ببالي بان يوجد مسمى للمهندس باسم المهندس الزراعي .
> 
> وان شاء الله بكون متابع لهذا القسم للاستفادة باذن الله تعالى .



أهلاً ياصاح ..

قد أعجبني مرورك في الموضوع السابق

ولكنّني أراك هُنا قد أبدعت


سمو الأمير : نحنُ بانتظارك هُنا دومًا

فأنت صاحبُ الدّارِ ونحن ظُيوفك


تقديري لسموكـ الكريم




... وريثكـ


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



ولك ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## سعود علي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته 
اولا ً اشكر جميع القئمين على هذا الموقع .
بصراحه انا عملت بيت البلاستيكي في منزلي ولكن واجهت المشكله في استخدام كميه المياه عندي خزان 100 جالون وتقريباً خلال ساعتين او ثلاث ساعات تنتهي 100 جالن من المياه وبدن ما يكون هناك تسرب او ثقب في الخزان او في اطار كرتونة سلديك افيدوني جزاكم الله الف خير وسلامتكم.
سعود من الامارات


----------



## علاء يوسف (15 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## وريث القيسين (15 مارس 2011)

سعود علي محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
> اولا ً اشكر جميع القئمين على هذا الموقع .
> بصراحه انا عملت بيت البلاستيكي في منزلي ولكن واجهت المشكله في استخدام كميه المياه عندي خزان 100 جالون وتقريباً خلال ساعتين او ثلاث ساعات تنتهي 100 جالن من المياه وبدن ما يكون هناك تسرب او ثقب في الخزان او في اطار كرتونة سلديك افيدوني جزاكم الله الف خير وسلامتكم.
> سعود من الامارات


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو ياغالي

وبالنّسبة لموضوعك :

إمّا أن تكون درجة الحرارة في المنطقة الموجودة فيها البيت البلاستيكي حارة جدا

أو هناك تسرب وربما ليس في الخزان ربما بمفتاح الخزان

أو أنّه لاتوجد إدارة كافية في البيت المحمي

وأنصحك أن تجلب فني ليرى أين التسرب






... وريثكـ


----------



## ابراهيم الدرديري (15 مارس 2011)

الاخ المهندس : وريث القيسين....
تحية وإجلال علي المجهود الجبار للتعريف بالمهندس الزراعي ونشاطاتة..
ولكم الود كلة

ابراهيم


----------



## e7sas `9aye3 (17 مارس 2011)

_Thaaaaaaaanks alo0o0o0o0o0ot,,,_


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 مارس 2011)

ابراهيم الدرديري قال:


> الاخ المهندس : وريث القيسين....
> تحية وإجلال علي المجهود الجبار للتعريف بالمهندس الزراعي ونشاطاتة..
> ولكم الود كلة
> 
> ابراهيم


 

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله كل خير


لك منّي نحية تفوق الجبال


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 مارس 2011)

e7sas `9aye3 قال:


> _Thaaaaaaaanks alo0o0o0o0o0ot,,,_


 ur wm


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 مارس 2011)

علاء يوسف قال:


> جزيل الشكر


 

العفووو يالغالي 

شرفتنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## محسن العجيرى (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

